
Ask HN: Help naming a product targeted at developers and testers - gdcohen
We (zebrium.com) would love some help in coming up with a term that describes what we do.<p>We are building a product that helps developers and testers find, triage and fix issues across the CI&#x2F;CD pipeline. Our technology works by using ML to perfectly structure log data. From there we can perform effective anomaly detection of log data (a good proxy for finding problems), and have a signature builder that allows you to “fingerprint” the sequence of events (including values of parameters in the events) that will identify the issue if it happens again. Since the underlying data is structured, we also make it very easy to navigate and build queries of arbitrary complexity.<p>We have been experimenting with the terms “CI&#x2F;CD Forensics”, “Dev&#x2F;Test Forensics”, “CI&#x2F;CD Verification”, etc. Do any of these terms resonate (i.e. would you as a developer or tester be intrigued by the name and does the name capture what is described above)?<p>Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
======
z3t4
Logai pronounced as log-eye. Logo being an eye with text

~~~
gdcohen
Thanks for the suggestion. Very clever! Do you think the word forensics works
as part of a description of the product?

~~~
z3t4
I think anomaly detection is good. Forensics is more after the fact. Could try
"surveillance"

~~~
gdcohen
Thanks again. Very helpful. It sounds like you understand this space. If you’d
be up for a chat I’d love hear from you (gavin@zebrium.com).

------
bongowok
What about Sherlog

Sherlock Holmes + Your Log fingerprints

~~~
gdcohen
Thanks so much. Another clever idea!

